# Reparación placa potencia inducción Fagor IF-3S



## Franci686 (Ene 29, 2015)

Buenas, pues hoy cocinando he apagado la inducion el fuego grande doble pues bien despues voy a encendero y no responde ni enciende los controles de ese fuego ni nada y los otros dos que van con otra placa identica a esta si funcionaban. He intercambiado las placas y ya ha encendido el grande pero los otros dos pequeños que los he conectado a esta placa ya no encendian tampoco.
-
Por tanto la averia viene de la placa. He revisado y le llega tension a la entrada.He revisado un par de diodos y estan bien. He sacado el rele y lo he comprobado fuera y esta tambien bien. Lo unico raro asi que he encontrado ha sido en el mosfet que dejare marcado con un circulo rojo y el puentecillo marcado en rojo es el que al medir las patas de los dan continuidad perfecta y lo he sacado lo he medido fuera y ya no lo hace.
-
Los otros tres mosfet no dan continuidad entre esas dos patillas como este. He revisado tambien el puente de diodos grandote que lleva y esta bien. ademas lo he conectado fuera y rectifica perfectamente. Ando ya un poco perdido y no se por donde continuar. Revisare lo que ronda a este mosfet que son componentes smd y los 4 mosfet llevan lo mismo delante de ellos no lo se.
-
¿Que creeis que puede ser o deba comprobar mas? La placa ni huele a quemado ni se ve nada quemado. En la parte superior  alado del transformador amarrillo grandote falta el puente de diodos que lo tengo quitado. Gracias y haber si encontramos solución porque la dichosa plaquita vale ni mas ni menos que 157€ mas iva...

Perdon si se me ha escapado alguna falta de ortografía. 

Gracias


----------



## diozener (Ene 30, 2015)

Hola Francis. Por lo que describes parece que se ha roto un IGBT. Tendrás que sustituirlo y revisar el circuito de driver de la rama. Cuando se rompe uno de los IGBT se suele romper también los fusibles, revisalos.


----------



## Franci686 (Ene 30, 2015)

Pues los IGBT he quitado los 4 y no estan en corto ni nada, pero midiendo en el pcb sigue dando continuidad. 
-
Revisando un poco mas me encuentro con este CI numerado como: IRS21844S.
-
Bien pues cada zona de potencia que son dos disponen de los mismos componentes y midiendo este CI me da continuidad entre varias de sus patas y la zona de justo al lado no. ¿ Es posible que este CI sea la avería?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2015)

Puede ser que se haya volado el driver  , probá de cambiarlo


----------



## pandacba (Ene 30, 2015)

Aqui esta la hoja de datos  del driver, te puede servir....


----------



## librues (May 29, 2017)

He cambiado el puente rectificador y después de cambiar los condensadores me ha funcionado la induccion.


----------

